# طريقة حذف الصور من الجهاز بدون برامج وبسهولة ونهائياً



## طالبة شفاعة (5 يوليو 2011)

بالطبع كلنا يعلم ان الهكر او الكراكرز بمعنى اصح اهم شىء عند وصولة لجهازك هى الصور التى لديك على الجهاز ولذلك يجب حذف جميع الملفات التى من هذا النوع يعنى الصور الشخصية وعمل delte لها لا يحذفها بشكل نهائى ولكن تكون موجوة على الديسك ويمكن ارجاعها ببرنامج مخصص للك . وسوف نقوم بعض طريقة لحذفها نهائى من خلال هذا الفديو . يارب تعجبكم الطريقة وبالطبع ممكن تنفع للناس اصحاب الشركات والذى يمتلك لاب توب يتجول بة وممكن سرقتة وما الى غير ذلك

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUn_UDecobY&feature=player_embedded#at=29 
رسالة الى منتدايا الجمييييييييييل انا بحاول اشترك ببعض المواضيع لكن موضوع ان خاصية التعديل غير موجودة عند اشتراكى فى  اى موضوع بتضايقنى ومابعرفش ان الموضوع هايخرج بالشكل اللى عوزاة ولا لآ ارجوا اضافة هذ الخاصية لدى وشكرا ويارب  الموضوع يعجبكم


----------



## malak_adel_4 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

للاسف لايوجد تعديل للموضوع فى هذا المنتدى وانا بضم صوتى لصوتك ونتمنى يفتحو ا تعديل الموضوع بس تقدرى تعملى معاينة قبل ارسال الموضوع


----------



## طالبة شفاعة (2 سبتمبر 2011)

نتمنى حد يستجيب لطلبنا وهذا ليس بقليل على منتدى ضخم ومتفوق مثل منتدانا الحبيب 

وكمان لى مواضيع لم تعرض حتى الان وهو موسوعة مشاكل الكمبيوتر وموضوع اخر انا نفسى نسيت اسمة من كتر ما بقالة فترة ولسة مانزلش هو متهايالى برنامج


----------



## طالبة شفاعة (11 نوفمبر 2011)

ســـيف الاسـلام قال:


> شكرااااااااا



الف شكر لك اخى






[/url][/IMG]


----------

